# اليوم رفعتلكم خلفيات للعدرا سلام على اسمها



## مورا مارون (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا نبدتي*
* واطلبوا البركة منها وهي حتلبي الطلب اكيد*
*دي أمنا كلنا يا ولاد*






















*العدرا تحميكم *
*وتكون معكم جميعا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اخدتهم كلهم لان جمالهم مايتوصفش وفعلا لما بنطلبها بتبقا معانا فعلا لانها امنا كلنا
ميرسى يا مورا​


----------



## kalimooo (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ان  السيد قدم لنا هدّية. أعطانا والدته الكلية القداسة. هذا عطاؤه لنا، 
فهي فرحنا وأملنا، وهي أمنا بحسب الروح، وهي 
قريبة منا بالطبيعة بحسب الجسد كإنسان وكل نفس مسيحية تنشدّ إليها بحب
شكرا اخت مورا لتعبك
صور روووووووووعة لامنا العذراء
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> اخدتهم كلهم لان جمالهم مايتوصفش وفعلا لما بنطلبها بتبقا معانا فعلا لانها امنا كلنا​
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا مورا​


 

الرب يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (24 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ان السيد قدم لنا هدّية. أعطانا والدته الكلية القداسة. هذا عطاؤه لنا،​
> فهي فرحنا وأملنا، وهي أمنا بحسب الروح، وهي
> قريبة منا بالطبيعة بحسب الجسد كإنسان وكل نفس مسيحية تنشدّ إليها بحب
> شكرا اخت مورا لتعبك
> ...


----------



## vetaa (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*عسلااااااااااااااااااات خالص الصور*
*شكلهم جميل جدا*
*الف شكرا يا احلى مورا*


----------



## مورا مارون (24 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *عسلااااااااااااااااااات خالص الصور*
> *شكلهم جميل جدا*
> *الف شكرا يا احلى مورا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور غاليه لأمي الغاليه عندي

مرسي ليكي مرمر

وبركه العدرا تكون معانا​*


----------



## مورا مارون (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور غاليه لأمي الغاليه عندي​*
> 
> *مرسي ليكي مرمر*​
> 
> *وبركه العدرا تكون معانا*​


 

للعدرا تحميك 
يا مايكل كوكو​


----------



## botros_22 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدااااااا شكرا لكى

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> صور جميلة جدااااااا شكرا لكى​
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


ويعوض تعبك ايضا​


----------

